# Male or Female?



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi- I am planning on getting 2 Convict Cichlids for my 55. I don't want them to breed at all. So should I get 2 Males or 2 Females? I just want to make sure that they will both get along.

and

Would 4 cory cats be alright with the convicts?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Keeping 2 of either sex will work if you want 2 convicts but don't want them breed. Personally, I like the idea of two females better since they have the gold flecking on their bellies. They'll still lay eggs but they won't be fertile. I'm not sure I'd keep cories in with convicts. When the convicts are small it would be ok, but once they start putting some size on, I think the convicts might get a little nasty to the little cories.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I've kept breeding convicts and cories together. I don't know if there's any difference between my cons and other but it worked out fine. If you want them to be less dominat and competing for teritory your should probably get 2 females. for some variety you could get a pink and a striped or maybe a marbled...


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

I am going to get 2 females now, and i will just see how it will go with the cories. If they are being too aggresive with the cories, then I will put them in my 20 gallon. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

BTW: cories are armored too... they really should be fine....


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What other fish are you planning to keep them with?


----------

